# C. fusca 'Batang Ai' young plant photo



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

This fusca 'Batang Ai' presented lots of challenges until placed in quite acidic substrate. It almost 'kicked the bucket' three time in the process of figuring out how to satisfy its needs.
It is a beauty when it gets some size in the leaves which become very bullated as the plant matures.
Bill


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice, looks like a cross between ponterderiifolia and a dark bullated crypt.


----------

